# Underwear w/ MTB shorts???



## MWPDX (May 29, 2008)

Ok, I'm assuming I know the answer to this... hopefully... but are you supposed to wear underwear w/ mtb shorts?? I'm hoping you are because if not... there's definitely gonna be some... exposure issues?... I know this is probably a stupid question, but I'm one of those newbs who refuses to wear road bike shorts (and I know, I know, everybody on here wears them, and I'm not saying they look silly on YOU, just that I think they'd look silly on ME) so I got some mtb shorts cause I figured they'd have better ventilation/whatever than blue jeans. Also, while we're on the topic, is there a type of underwear I could wear that'd make it less likely for me to get all sweaty... down there?? Again, assuming I'm not wearing road bike shorts or whatever??


----------



## hayduke1972 (Oct 3, 2007)

Only a Barney wears underwear with bike shorts

Be proud of your junk and wear the shorts commando!


----------



## mx_599 (Mar 22, 2007)

is there a liner in them??

there are bike shorts "under wear" you can buy that have a chamois but are designed to go under clothing. so you can get thses for around 20-25 bucks at performance and then just wear any athletic type short until you are comfortable in making the transition to bibs.

welcome to the wonderful world of cycling! can i ask a personal question? is it a weight issue? or are you slim? if you are pretty slim i sure hope you make the transition to tight wear and don't forget to buy some nice razors.

mx


----------



## MWPDX (May 29, 2008)

mx_599 said:


> Is there a liner in them??
> 
> Is it a weight issue? Or are you slim?
> 
> ...


-There isn't any kind of liner in there... just very baggy, very open shorts.

-It's not a weight issue, I'm a pretty skinny guy (especially considering my diet consists mainly of fat and sugar... mmmm). It's just that most of the time, I'm riding to get to class/meetings/etc and I've yet to see anyone else at any of these places in full kit (is that what it's called?? The tightly fitting bike-stuff?) And I'm fairly self conscious, I usually kinda try to blend in as much as possible and I don't think brightly colored spandex will help with that. Again, not saying that this stuff looks goofy on most people, in fact, most of the time when I see another cyclist wearing it, I think to myself "man, that guy/girl looks cool (not sarcasm)" but when I picture myself in it, I'm like "pfft, no way". 

-I will never shave my legs.


----------



## livin4lax09 (Mar 15, 2008)

MWPDX said:


> -I will never shave my legs.


famous last words.


----------



## B15serv (Apr 27, 2008)

If thers a liner than you cant wear undies. they defeat the purpose because theyll just soak with sweat and cause friction. If theres no liner at all than id highly suggest getting some "cycling underwear". Its like a tight set of boxerbriefs that wicks sweat and has a chamois. wear those under your shorts and youll be fine.


----------



## MWPDX (May 29, 2008)

livin4lax09 said:


> famous last words.


Hahaha, yeah maybe... My legs aren't too furry to begin with though so... I dunno... don't see a whole lot of point in shaving them I guess... =-/


----------



## MWPDX (May 29, 2008)

B15serv said:


> If thers a liner than you cant wear undies. they defeat the purpose because theyll just soak with sweat and cause friction. If theres no liner at all than id highly suggest getting some "cycling underwear". Its like a tight set of boxerbriefs that wicks sweat and has a chamois. wear those under your shorts and youll be fine.


Do they make any w/o the chamois? Otherwise, these sound perfect.


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

MWPDX said:


> -There isn't any kind of liner in there... just very baggy, very open shorts.


those shorts are intended to be worn as an outer layer with a padded liner short under them. I often wear those over my better paded road shorts for MTB rides. 

normal underwear is NOT your friend for riding a bike. The seams will hurt you and the cotton is a great home for bacteria. It's like begging for a saddle sore.

get a pair of lycra shorts for under them. Eventualy you'll ditch the parachute outter layer and just wear them like god intended.


----------



## mx_599 (Mar 22, 2007)

livin4lax09 said:


> famous last words.


hahahha

to OP:

can you bring a change of clothes? are these meetings long? if they're not too long and you are not too sweaty, then you can slip some street clothes over your bibs and shirt.

well, i still think you should get some good gear for rides when you are not going to meetings.

but get some of the chamois "under wear" like at performance i mentioned. they work well.

mx


----------

